# 9 Babies!!



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

there's several hiding under the ones on top  they're all squeaking away and healthy..


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Less than 12 hours old....


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

it's a good picture, shows how strange babies are with their see through skin.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Mother








father








litter









So any guesses at what's going to be in the litter? I presume most will have pink eyes if not all?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

cute!

do both parents have pink eyes? (cant realy see mums) if they do then yep all should have pink eyes as its ressive.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

pinkies with pinky eyels 

yup both parents have pink eyes


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

When they're still pinkies like this, you can see their eyes through the skin, so if you have a mix of pink and black eyes, you can kinda tell the difference.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

They've opened their eyes now, and the interesting part is, all of them they all have Ginger Ears (the same as the ginger splashed? mice) ...










All have Pink eyes and Ginger Ears lol...










Does that make these 'Tri' 3 color mice?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

yay all have their eyes open and are walking about....









I always waited until 5 weeks of age to find homes for them, is that too soon? or should i wait longer, by 7 weeks they're almost fully grown lol...


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

They're adolescent now :O amazing how fast they grow, they all love the attention we give them


----------

